# Dare To Be - 80s Makeup (July 12th -July 27th)



## StereoXGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Our next theme is Dare To Be *80s Makeup*! Chosen by *BeneBaby*, winner of D2B - Elements: Earth, Wind, Water, Fire.

Here are a few inspiration pics. Feel free to add your own!














































*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.







*PLEASE REMEMBER:* Images that appear to be photoshopped will not be entered into the voting poll. We would like to keep the focus on makeup application rather than photography/photoshopping abilities.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 12, 2007)

I can totally be molly ringwald


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can totally be molly ringwald



Go for it! lol. You should enter one of these challenges sometime...


----------



## MindySue (Jul 12, 2007)

I know..im terribly uncreative though.

maybeeee just maybe.


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 12, 2007)

omg yes, i love molly ringwald i think shes stunnning, and you mindysue(that rhymes) would blow the chalenge out of the water! do it!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 12, 2007)

awww thanks






but id have no idea what to do..the only thing i have is her curly hair lol.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's some inspiration....


----------



## dcole710 (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I might actually do this one!!

Here's some more inspo:


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG!!! Just when I said I was going to take a little break from these D2B challenges...now we're doing the 80s look!!! I'm such an 80s FAN!!! Ok...breathe...need to calm down...





MindySue I can totally see you as a Molly Ringwald!!! You should go for it!!

What a coincidence...Pretty in Pink with Molly Ringwald is on today at 12 midnight...I'm so watching it!

This one's going to be fun...can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG.. I AM Cyndi Lauper.. I really am! aohhh!! I have to enter this.

This is the makeup of the 80s!!! The Robert Palmer Girls!!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yeeeeah! i love the 80's after i was made in the eighties! yay!

p.s. oh and i wanna be the bangles!


----------



## semantje (Jul 12, 2007)

cant wait to see all the entry's!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oohh what an awesome idea!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 12, 2007)

lol

no way i would ever do this one, i hated the 80's!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh this will be fun.....this will be one to break out some crazy colors on and get creative!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 12, 2007)

Bring out the scrunchies, aquanet, denim jackets and neon accessories.

Haha. Interesting... I might have to put the skank on it. Ask my mom to help me out since she was a teen during those times. I love her pictures - her makeup was dope. Dunno about the teased hair... err.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh this sounds fun. I am sure there will be some great entries.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 12, 2007)

More inspiration pics:


----------



## Manda (Jul 12, 2007)

OOh great theme! I want to tease my hair all up! I havn't done a D2B for awhile, maybe this will get me to stop being lazy and DO IT


----------



## maheen44 (Jul 12, 2007)

The 80's were not a good place in terms of fashion. :S


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG.. I AM Cyndi Lauper.. I really am! aohhh!! I have to enter this.
This is the makeup of the 80s!!! The Robert Palmer Girls!!

http://www.nyneofuturists.org/upload...er3-710887.jpg

Stop posting that pic of me....Hahaha. I am sooooo doing the Addicted to Love Girls. I won't have to change my look....lol.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 12, 2007)

i love the 80's!


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 12, 2007)

lol This one looks like it should be interesting.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yay! this one will be fun!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 12, 2007)

heres a few more,


----------



## niksaki (Jul 13, 2007)

i think cyndi and madonna are the ultimate 80's girls.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 13, 2007)

I love this theme! And I loved Molly Ringwald!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can totally be molly ringwald




you would totaly rock it!!! you should go for it!


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 13, 2007)

Hm this should be fun.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok heres mine.......LOL dont laugh i feel like a freakin' clown! ha ha


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heres mine.......LOL dont laugh i feel like a freakin' clown! ha ha 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/htt...i/000_2733.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/htt...i/000_2729.jpg

i cant see it


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

You look great, Nik.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 13, 2007)

So sorry i really am hopeless with photobucket so i am going to add them as clickables and hopefully one of the mods can fix it up for me if poss? thanks for looking.









:eusa_whistl e:


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 13, 2007)

Cool entry, niksaki! Love the matching earrings! I swear you totally remind me of Debbie Gibson in those pics. Good job.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool entry, niksaki! Love the matching earrings! I swear you totally remind me of Debbie Gibson in those pics. Good job.



LOL thankyou, who is debbie gibson? not sure i have heard of her....hope its not a bad thing LMAO


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL thankyou, who is debbie gibson? not sure i have heard of her....hope its not a bad thing LMAO






You're welcome. Debbie Gibson was a huge pop princess back in the 80s. She was the youngest artist to ever write, produce, and perform her #1 hit single "Foolish Beat" in the Billboard's top 100 (in the U.S.). I used to love singing her songs when I was younger. Here are some pics of her.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 13, 2007)

Nik!! You look hot girl!! Totally Electric Youth....lol.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 13, 2007)

I loved Debbis Gibson!! You do kinda look like her!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 13, 2007)

I fixed your pics for you, niksaki.





You look great!!! Very 80s!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 13, 2007)

you look great Nik !!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome theme!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 13, 2007)

great theme


----------



## entipy (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks great, nik!!!

I was thinking about this DTB before I even read any posts, and the first thing that popped into my mind was Madonna! LOL.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's my entry! This was for my portfolio last spring.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 14, 2007)

nik you are so 80's. i love it!

ray of sunshine very cute!

nice job ladies can't wait to see more entries


----------



## MindySue (Jul 14, 2007)

love it nik..especially the last pic.


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

Totally Rad!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's mine. I was pretty much in a loop on deciding what colors to wear. So I wore them all, haha.

Sorry, bombarding all with loads of photos!

(No Flash)






(More Detailed photos w/ Flash)


























(Entry Photo)


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 14, 2007)

Cellly, you look stunning!!! Great D2B looks, ladies.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 14, 2007)

That sounds like the best DTB yet =)

Niki,

You look AMAZING!

CellyCell,

You look STUNNING as well=)


----------



## lovefe (Jul 14, 2007)

nice entries u all look stunning


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, ladies


----------



## niksaki (Jul 14, 2007)

cellycell that's HAWT!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh wow! Nik and CellyCell - you guys look amazing!What an awesome challenge this is!


----------



## entipy (Jul 14, 2007)

Celly - FABULOUS!!! You look awesome. And so damn adorable!!


----------



## dinou (Jul 14, 2007)

Great entries !!! Nice !


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 14, 2007)

Awsome!





GOODJOB CELLYCELL.


----------



## cyberfemme (Jul 14, 2007)

Great job Nik &amp; Celly! The colors are really fun! That was the 80's fun fun fun! Can you tell I'm older



?


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 14, 2007)

Celly and Ray of Sunshine, you both look so cute!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 14, 2007)

Great entries, ladies!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 14, 2007)

celly!!! you look hot honey..

i like the last pic the most!!

the first pic is the cutest, but cause this is DTB they wanna see your makeup and it definately looks the best in the last picture, and therefore would get more votes.

IMO. but what does that matter anyway haha.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 14, 2007)

Great entries, ladies!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif celly!!! you look hot honey..i like the last pic the most!!

the first pic is the cutest, but cause this is DTB they wanna see your makeup and it definately looks the best in the last picture, and therefore would get more votes.

IMO. but what does that matter anyway haha.

The last photo was actually my original entry. But my little sister said put the first one instead...

...I'll change it just for that, Mindy. Haha.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 14, 2007)

aww celly i feel so important haha.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh man! When is the deadline?! lol I want to enter soon!

You all look fantastic! Narly!


----------



## entipy (Jul 15, 2007)

Here we go! Any guesses which '80s icon I was channeling this morning?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! I love all the entries you all look great!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

celly - I absolutely love the colors!!

Entipy = I LOVE the first pic! I think you nailed it! lol The hair accessory makes it.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job ladies, you all look gorgeous.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here we go! Any guesses which '80s icon I was channeling this morning?




http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1238/...a54185b689.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1291/...e04423f51e.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1139/...03cd57a098.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1193/...966d5daffc.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1034/...df7512dff8.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1043/...2d8442595f.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1420/...47e33d0c75.jpg

darn it I hate you!!! lol, You did a wonderful job!!
Celly, you also did an excellent job as well. Everyone's entries are wonderful as a matter of fact, cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine. I was pretty much in a loop on deciding what colors to wear. So I wore them all, haha. 
Sorry, bombarding all with loads of photos!

(No Flash)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/113.jpg

(More Detailed photos w/ Flash)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/044.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/099.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/100.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/101.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/061.jpg

(Entry Photo)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/124.jpg


OMG! aaaaah Im goin to cry. My Mamita looks so beautiful. Muy Caliente! I like your makeup. Defintly my favorite. hahah Comer/ Perky Who?t



Theyre goin to regret it once they see this hotness.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

Celly- Tooooo Cute!!

Entipy- AMAZING! You really look like Madonna!! I Love it!! I am not sure if I'm gonna do this one??? We'll see....


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! aaaaah Im goin to cry. My Mamita looks so beautiful. Muy Caliente! I like your makeup. Defintly my favorite. hahah Comer/ Perky Who?t



Theyre goin to regret it once they see this hotness. Haha. I know... he dumped me for an Emo-Slag. PFFT.
Thanks guys!

I'm waiting for Amanda's entry... haha. With anticipation.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 15, 2007)

entipy you look so 80's too! lol great entries, benebaby how come you might not enter this one? i think everyone would agree that you should!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heres mine.......LOL dont laugh i feel like a freakin' clown! ha ha 
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...i/000_2733.jpg

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...i/000_2729.jpg

wow

you look amazing i wish i could use yellow and look like that

awsome work





Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here we go! Any guesses which '80s icon I was channeling this morning?




http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1238/...a54185b689.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1291/...e04423f51e.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1139/...03cd57a098.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1193/...966d5daffc.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1034/...df7512dff8.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1043/...2d8442595f.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1420/...47e33d0c75.jpg

wow you look great

i love the liner on you

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine. I was pretty much in a loop on deciding what colors to wear. So I wore them all, haha. 
Sorry, bombarding all with loads of photos!

(No Flash)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/113.jpg

(More Detailed photos w/ Flash)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/044.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/099.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/100.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/101.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/061.jpg

(Entry Photo)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/124.jpg

i love it you loo so cute and pretty


----------



## entipy (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif darn it I hate you!!! lol, You did a wonderful job!! LOL! Thanks.





Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Entipy- AMAZING! You really look like Madonna!! I Love it!! I am not sure if I'm gonna do this one??? We'll see.... Thank you, Bene.



I bet you'd come up with something killer for this one.





Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif entipy you look so 80's too! Thanks, nik!!!

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow you look greati love the liner on you

Thanks!!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 15, 2007)

Too funny! You guys look great! I was the age alot of you guys are now in the '80's! LOL... This cat's eyes, cheekbones, big hair thing was totally my look!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 15, 2007)

wow entipy u totally rock!


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 15, 2007)

cellycell, you look so cute! if i were you i'd wear that look in 2007!!

i'm loving this thread! it takes me back to me teenage make up days. back when you had to wear a lot of eye shadows!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 15, 2007)

you guys really nailed it, great entries!


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 16, 2007)

entipy, i know i have some pics from the 80's early 90's that look just like that! i was so big into layering brown in crease of lid and white or simmer taupe on the middle to inside the lid (like half) with black/brown on the outer lid (the other half). WOW! you know i had brick red lipstick on too! taking me back!! great job!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 16, 2007)

this is soooo exciting this theme! cant wait to see ALL the entries! come on people!


----------



## xmeliska2x (Jul 16, 2007)

Great theme and Great entries so far!! There is nothing like the 80's for Awesomely Awful makeup! Love it!


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow nice entries so far


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Too funny! You guys look great! I was the age alot of you guys are now in the '80's! LOL... This cat's eyes, cheekbones, big hair thing was totally my look! It would be so nice if someone would show a time line of her look!!!!! i m trying to dig out my pics now...


----------



## Kryolan<3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Manda (Jul 16, 2007)

Great entries so far, can't wait to see more!


----------



## entipy (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *seymour5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif entipy, i know i have some pics from the 80's early 90's that look just like that! i was so big into layering brown in crease of lid and white or simmer taupe on the middle to inside the lid (like half) with black/brown on the outer lid (the other half). WOW! you know i had brick red lipstick on too! taking me back!! great job! Thanks! I was trying to remember the other day what sorts of make-up I wore back in the '80s, and I really can't remember!! Other than some kind of pancake stick type stuff that was just... oh my god, horrible. LOL. I don't remember much about e/s colors or anything, though. Ohhh and frosty pink lipstick! My very first "real" make-up was a tube of frosty pink lipstick! LMAO.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My very first "real" make-up was a tube of frosty pink lipstick! LMAO. LOL i remember my mum wearing the same sort of colour but her all time was frosty mauve!! LMAO eeww


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Everyone looks so 80's! Great work so far!


----------



## MissMissy (Jul 17, 2007)

cellycell love the creativeness!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks, girly


----------



## daer0n (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine. I was pretty much in a loop on deciding what colors to wear. So I wore them all, haha. 
Sorry, bombarding all with loads of photos!

(No Flash)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/113.jpg

(More Detailed photos w/ Flash)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/044.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/099.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/100.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/101.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/061.jpg

(Entry Photo)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/124.jpg

OMG Celly your makeup is PERFECTION!i love it!

but you know you already have my vote


----------



## marinasmith (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome girls!!


----------



## MissPout (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's my entry



Good Luck everyone!


----------



## entipy (Jul 20, 2007)

MissPout - Very nice!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is mine. The big hair and pink lips with the darker outline. I also threw my husbands class ring on a chain the way we used to wear them. lol


----------



## niksaki (Jul 20, 2007)

excellent entries bexy and misspout!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 21, 2007)

Misspout and Bexy-- u look great!!! I'm lovin' the big hair, Bexy! U look very 80s!





Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Celly your makeup is PERFECTION!





I agree, with daeron, celly! Great job!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Cute Bexy!!! You are HOT!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

Great entries, ladies!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

I was inspired ny one of my Fave 80's Videos....Robert Palmers "Addicted to Love".....


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was inspired ny one of my Fave 80's Videos....Robert Palmers "Addicted to Love".....http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/image...d_love_203.jpg

http://compbio.uchsc.edu/Hunter_lab/...palmer/vh1.jpg

http://compbio.uchsc.edu/Hunter_lab/...er/palmer3.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...Baby/dtb-2.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/dtb2-1.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...esclosed-2.jpg
Wow! Amanda seriously you need to be ban from Dare to Be Challenge. You have such great talents. Im so jealous. You did an awesome job! AGAIN!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Krissy....please don't ban me!! I Love these freakin' things!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Krissy....please don't ban me!! I Love these freakin' things!! Dont worry i was just kidding. I think i will be really sad if I stop seeing your makeup technique.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, Manders... I love the look. I'm digging the deep colors, esp. the lips.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 21, 2007)

outstanding ladies- really!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks amazing, Amanda!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was inspired ny one of my Fave 80's Videos....Robert Palmers "Addicted to Love".....http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/image...d_love_203.jpg

http://compbio.uchsc.edu/Hunter_lab/...palmer/vh1.jpg

http://compbio.uchsc.edu/Hunter_lab/...er/palmer3.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...Baby/dtb-2.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/dtb2-1.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...esclosed-2.jpg
i like the lips how they look like an apple


----------



## entipy (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is mine. The big hair and pink lips with the darker outline. I also threw my husbands class ring on a chain the way we used to wear them. lol Awesome, Bexy!!!



Girls here used to wear their BF class rings on their pointer finger and would make them fit by putting braces wax or corn pads inside them! LOL.

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was inspired ny one of my Fave 80's Videos....Robert Palmers "Addicted to Love".....

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Amanda seriously you need to be ban from Dare to Be Challenge. You have such great talents. Im so jealous. You did an awesome job! AGAIN! Really! LOL! Bene - Great job, as always!! I always hated that Robert Palmer song and the stupid dance those women did, but man did you ever nail this look!!! Awesome job!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 21, 2007)

love it bexy and manders.

manders i want a tutorial on those eyes..it's so cool how you do that dark and then light..it always looks amazing. im always so fastinated on how you do your eyes! video tutorial!!


----------



## NatashaVirmani (Jul 21, 2007)

A pic of my sis!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok heres my dtb. I did her.




and heres my pic


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heres my dtb. I did her.
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...up08-vi.jpgand heres my pic

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...eal707/dtb.jpg

I love it. So 80s! Goodjob!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all!! Here's my entry...I had a lot of fun with this one!! Got my 80s playlist playing in the background...LOL...

This has to be my FAVE THEME so far!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

La Chinita....LOVE IT!! Sooo hot with your Rhythm Nation Key earring.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heres my dtb. I did her.
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...up08-vi.jpgand heres my pic

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...eal707/dtb.jpg

I love the gloss, what did you use??


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW...thanks, Benebaby!!! Yours looks totally 80s too!!! I'm lovin' the e/s combo u used!!


----------



## KaseyB (Jul 23, 2007)

Entipy, Girl you have got to let me know what you used on your face for this dare to be???????Which foundation? Btw You did an awesome job. I think I already know who I'm gonna vote for


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all!! Here's my entry...I had a lot of fun with this one!! Got my 80s playlist playing in the background...LOL...
This has to be my FAVE THEME so far!!!





awesome..o like ur l/p l/g. What did you use? the blush?


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 23, 2007)

You Ladies Are Hot, You All Have NailEd The 80's Awesomely=)


----------



## entipy (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KaseyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Entipy, Girl you have got to let me know what you used on your face for this dare to be???????Which foundation? Btw You did an awesome job. I think I already know who I'm gonna vote for




Thanks, Kasey!!



It's a Clinique liquid foundation. Repair Wear in Neutral, I believe. Girl, I slathered SO much of that stuff on my face, I just knew when I cleaned it off, I was going to have a parade of zits! (All I use now is MMU, so my face isn't accustomed to heavy liquids, anymore.)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heres my dtb. I did her. Looks great!!!

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all!! Here's my entry...I had a lot of fun with this one!! Got my 80s playlist playing in the background...LOL...
This has to be my FAVE THEME so far!!!





You look awesome!! LOVE the huge hoop earring. I *so* wish I'd had some bigger hoops and/or more dangly earrings for mine, but... *sigh* as much as I *love* the '80s, I did leave it behind. LOL.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was inspired ny one of my Fave 80's Videos....Robert Palmers "Addicted to Love".....
http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/image...d_love_203.jpg
http://compbio.uchsc.edu/Hunter_lab/...palmer/vh1.jpg
http://compbio.uchsc.edu/Hunter_lab/...er/palmer3.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...Baby/dtb-2.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/dtb2-1.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...esclosed-2.jpg
wow

what an amazing job


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 23, 2007)

So many great entries, ladies!!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SherryAnn (Jul 23, 2007)

These are GREAT! I started wearing makeup toward the end of the 80's and pretty much did all of these! The bright lipstick...oh man! These look so good!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the gloss, what did you use?? I used SMASHBOX lip palette 2.It dosen't name any of the lip colors ,but thats what I used and mixed two colors together.


----------



## emih19 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow everyone looks hottttt


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome..o like ur l/p l/g. What did you use? the blush? Thanks, krissy!! Ur so sweet! For the lips I used a dark purplish-pink lipliner all over the lip, then Maybelline wetshine l/s in Champagne and Pink-A-Boo over that. For the cheek I used CoverGirl plum I think.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute Bexy!!! You are HOT! You are too kind. Thanks. You all look so great. Manders, I really love your lips, they look awesome. I agree with Mindy Tut. especially how you did the eyes and lips.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look awesome!! LOVE the huge hoop earring. I *so* wish I'd had some bigger hoops and/or more dangly earrings for mine, but... *sigh* as much as I *love* the '80s, I did leave it behind. LOL. Thanks, entipy!! I guess it's kinda bad that I got the stuff I wore for the challenge from my own closet...LOL



What can I say, I love bright colors...



For the earrings I just hooked some random keys on my own hoop earrings...inspired by Janet Jackson of course.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 24, 2007)

oh wow very hard one this time!!! and omg Manda and la chinita u guys have nailed it!!!

U all did such a great job this time!! And i also agree Tut amanda!!!

wow this one has just blown me away!!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 24, 2007)

Great entries ladies. This one will be hard to pick from


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 24, 2007)

wow ladies all of you look awesome!!


----------



## colormeup (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang,

Too bad I found out about the 80's challenge today. Only 1 hr and 45 min to go. Dang, do I want to rush this or not? I think I'll just post it after the deadline even though I can't win. Just cause I think it would be super cool. I so think I can nail the 80's look.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Did anyone's entries get lost in the database corruption??

If so, don't forget to repost them!!!!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought there would have been more entries with this one its super fun!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did anyone's entries get lost in the database corruption?? 
If so, don't forget to repost them!!!!

My entry got lost so here it is again....I had a totally fun time doing this one...and I even did a full out performance of flash dance in my living room!
My entry:






Others:










My sad the 80's are over face...LOL


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

ECD, the third one down is def. my fave! You look like you're having so much fun!

Ughhh this one is going to be so hard to vote for! The toughest I've seen yet anyway!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

*UPDATE:* Due to the database corruption, the entries from the past two days have been lost. In light of this, the deadline for entries has been extended for two days.

Everyone now has until *July 27th* to get their entries in!!!


----------



## moonlightmysts (Jul 26, 2007)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 26, 2007)

ARGH! ecd I WANT YOUR LIPS! they are so awesome its unreal! i love your entry!

Nic


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My entry got lost so here it is again....I had a totally fun time doing this one...and I even did a full out performance of flash dance in my living room!
My entry:

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a.../DUDEits83.jpg

Others:http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...3/80sbaby1.jpg

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...83/83baby1.jpg

My sad the 80's are over face...LOL

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...80sareover.jpg

I love it! Your DTB made me laugh


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 26, 2007)

you all look amazing girls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Today is now the last day to enter this challenge!






All entries should be submitted by 11:59 PM EST if you would like for them to be added to the voting poll.

Thanks, and great job, everyone!!!


----------

